# Coffee again



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Rather than drag the other thread off topic, I would like to know has anyone found alternative pods for use in the Tassimo machines. As they are expensive and mail Costa coffee, which is not the best.
So we may buy a cheap percolator to use on the gas ring.used of course.:laugh:

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are lost
We use Nescafé barista instant coffee

No saving us we are doomed

But it comes in tins so doesn't weigh so much in the van

But no finesse here

Plenty of wine with the meal

The coffee is fine

Hic

Actually if we could actually get away

Sod the coffee

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Don;t forget the postcard when you get there aldra.fingers crossed, plus everything else that can be crossed.:kiss::kiss:

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Drink Tea. It's British through and through.!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

I live in hope for copies of Tassimo pods. Lidl sell copy pods for Nespresso but no-one as yet does Tassimo copies.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Drink Tea. It's British through and through.!!!!!
> 
> Ray.


Didn't think we had British Tea plantations anymore :wink2: :wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

As many will attest I'm still living in the past. But I don't like coffee especially at the silly prices.

Ray.


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

I have never tasted Tassimo coffee but if its anything like Nespresso then the copies are rubbish. I have tried loads of different ones...none come close to Nespresso itself. 
Classic case if you get what you pay for.


----------

